# Dog is limping



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a 7 month old yellow lab, male, about 70 lbs, and he is limping on one of his front legs. I checked his paw for a tear or a splinter for something, but found nothing. Any ideas what might be wrong before i take him to the vet. Should i kennel him for a while??


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I would give it 3-4 days before you bring him in. My pup started limping after he got done playing with another dog a couple different times. Within a few days, he was walking normal. I guess I don't know what your dog has been doing the past couple days; if nothing, then I would probably get it checked out.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Crate him and walk on a leash only for a few (3 ) days if it isn't getting any better then take him in.

70 lbs. for a 7 monthe old is a BIG dog.


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

i should have been a little more clear about this. Its been going on for a couple weeks. But its like it doesnt bother him most of the time. He runs and plays in the yard and you would never know it, but he will been walking slow in the house and start limping, like he has a cramp.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

crate him in the house and walk him on a leash for at least a couple weeks. Soft tissue injuries can take a couple weeks to heal and dogs don't have the sense to rest it. Everytime he run and plays he probably is reinjuring it.

You have to keep him inactive and quiet for an estended period of time to let it heal.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey i know this is off the subject, but i have a 7 month old lab thats 65 lbs and the food labels dont have serving suggestions, just wondering what ur feeding ur dog, i have been gining him 6 cups a day. he still has that hourglass shape and i rib test him every week to see if he is fat and he doesn't seem to be just wondering? Thanks :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

4 cups a day.


----------

